# Uncomon color for a Standard waxsealer.



## bottlebuddy (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi folks, I just wanted to share this beauty that I've aquired for my collection. Not real comon in the Ball Blue color, I really like theese old waxsealers!


----------



## bottlebuddy (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's a shot of the fine condition of the groove ring.


----------



## bottlebuddy (Dec 21, 2013)

And the base.


----------



## deenodean (Dec 21, 2013)

Yup , a beauty indeed...I hope to have an example someday in my collection !!


----------



## bottlebuddy (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanx deenodean, I have some other sweeeet jars that I will share pics of here on the forum real soon!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 27, 2013)

Beaut!


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the interest wax ring jar world.  I have eight or nine of themand have taken a big interest is the application of the wax rings - evaluating the"how it was done" concepts.  I especially want early Clyde Glass Jars.  
RED Matthews


----------

